# Smiley - Before and After



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

When I adopted Smiley this summer, he was groomed like a doodle. I loved it, thought he looked great in the cut and since he is a poodle mix, it seemed fitting. I let him grow out over the past 6 months, and out of the blue the other day, I felt he needed a change. With the support of PF members, I shaved his face this morning! And I love it! (the BF says he looks like a girl, but I think he looks like a spoo puppy!)

August









October









December









This morning, pre-shave

















After shave


























Perhaps I'll give him poodle feet tomorrow!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Ooh! I love it Now you just have to do his feet and give him a fluff dry! He looks SOOOOOOO adorable. 

I am always seeing doodes that have pretty faces under their scruffy hair, but I can never convince the owners to shave it.


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

I think he looks great with or without a shave 

You've done a nice job with the shaving...well done! :congrats:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Love both looks, but the shorter face definitely shows off his expressive eyes better! The great thing is that you can have it both ways - short for a while, then the fuzzy look till you shave him again.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I thought you were NEVER going to put that post out here!  Once I saw the pictures, I was sitting at my desk going. "Aw....aw.....aw....." Yep, he's still adorable...maybe even a bit more.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh he's adorable both ways. But I am in the camp that likes the shaved look. You can really see his Poodleness rather than Doodleness. He looks really dapper... his face really very pretty and it shows off his nice shapely head. You did a good job!!! Beautiful.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh he's adorable both ways. But I am in the camp that likes the shaved look. You can really see his Poodleness rather than Doodleness. He looks really dapper... his face really very pretty and it shows of his nice shapely head. You did a good job!!! Beautiful.


I agree. When I went back and really closely examine the shaved pictures, I could really see the lab in his face (the shape and jowl)... it gives him a very knowing look. He's just so freaking adorable! :tongue:


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

DreamAgility - I think I'll try his feet tomorrow! I'm new to the whole grooming thing, so I'm a bit apprehensive with getting the clippers in between his toes and such, so I might just try a surface shave and gradually build my confidence. 

Eusty - thanks! I was scared at first, since I've never shaved a face before, but it was really easy. Going near his eyes was terrifying but he held still and was a good boy!

fjm - I don't know if I'll ever let him get fuzzy faced again! It feels so nice and velvety, I can't stop petting him!

hopetocurl - I think he's cuter than before for sure! 

poodlebeguiled - Thank you! I had no idea what to expect, but he really does have a nice face!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is as cute as a button! He sure looks Poodle with his face clipped. You did a great job Locket!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

You're right - he does look like a spoo puppy. Super cute!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Completely adorable! I love it!  I have to say I'm a huge fan of a shaved face. I feel like I can see their expressions better


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks! 
Lucky boy went to the raw store and got a turkey neck for being so good


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HE LOOKS WONDERFUL!!!!!! I felt just the same way, but like I said before, once you feel the velvet, you're hooked into keeping a clean face! LOL!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Super cute...I love the shaved face!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

OM Gosh!!! He looks adorable! I love his faced shaved. I took forever to shave Jolie's face as well. Now I can't imagine why I waited.

Smiley is the perfect name for him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! He looks like Jack!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

He is stinken cute both ways!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

He looks adorable with the clean face! I personally love shaved faces on poodles and poodle mixes, he sports it well


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh my!! He looks soooooooooooo cute!!!

I LOVE the shaved-face-look for him!!! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pennysmama (Apr 23, 2013)

So adorable!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Gorgeous,he looks lovely! I love poodles faces being short,they are so velvety that you can nuzzle into them and they feel so nice! I shave my two's faces every 10 days,like them very short.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Love his new look. He has a beautiful face and expressive eyes and this cut accentuates both.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I have a bichon and a poodle. I much prefer a shaved face, the beards get stinky really quickly. I've shaved my bichons face twice before but I much prefer her face fluffy sine her head shape is much wider th an the poodle.


----------

